

Jim Weirich – Connascence Examined - bzalasky
https://distill.engineyard.com/video/jim_weirich

======
bzalasky
I was able to meet Jim, albeit briefly, at Distill Conference last year. He
gave one of my favorite talks of the conference (the link posted). It's useful
advice for all programmers. He also performed 'God Writes in Lisp Code' with
his ukelele during one of the lightning talks. Hopefully, there's video of
that floating around as well. RIP Jim.

